# Remembering last Season



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

What a difference a year makes...


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

i started watching the videos and realized the date. i was heading to vermont to ski for 3 days and it was awesome waking up to 14" of powder. western pa didnt get hardly anything


----------

